# OGF Wellington ice outing.



## Wannabitawerm (Apr 13, 2004)

Just putting the feelers out on this one. A lot of the ice outings can be a drive for me so I thought I would put the feelers out for a Wellington outing. Timeframe would be the 3rd Saturday in feb. Didn't want to interfere with other outings or valentines day. Thinking about a $5 pot and $5 big fish with staging at Chet and Fran's baitshop. Give me some ideas, guys. Who's up for it? Joe01 and myself will set I up and we'll use the same system as the moggie outing.


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

If the kid doesn't have a volleyball tournement, I'm in.


----------



## BigKev (Jun 16, 2008)

Me and a couple of my buddies would do this I'm sure. Let us know.....


----------



## bigpapa (Jan 7, 2011)

Sounds like a good idea, I'd be there.


----------



## Wannabitawerm (Apr 13, 2004)

It's lookin good! Keep the feedback coming. If it looks good I'll tie up the loose ends and make it a go.


----------



## backagainbaha (Dec 3, 2004)

I would attend


----------



## sady dog (Feb 10, 2008)

where is wellington?/ and what time?? Oh ya is there a bar close by??


----------



## cast and shoot (Jan 7, 2011)

me and 2 buddies would def be in. we live maybe 5 min from chet and frans. lets make it a go


----------



## Wannabitawerm (Apr 13, 2004)

Sady, Chet and Fran's is on route 58, just south of route 162. Downtown Wellington is north about 5 miles and I'm sure there is one on route 18 just west of 58 in downtown Wellington. The reservior is on jones road just south of Wellington. It's not far from the bait shop as well. 

It sounds like we've got ourselves a tourney. Its a way out datewise so if we can I may move it to the first Saturday in February. Gimme some input on that and we will finalize the details this weekend and I'll start a new thread.


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

Planning for the third Saturday in Feb. is like trying to plan for next year for me, but if I'm able I will be there. I may be able to bring a crap load of hard fishing kids toting $5 bills as well. Finally a get together somewhere close to us hillbillies. Good idea Sam, please keep us updated.


----------



## WestBranchJoe (Jan 13, 2009)

One of my goals this ice season was to fish some lakes that I have never fished before. I will watch this thread and try to make it out to this one as well.

Joe


----------



## Critter Getter (Jan 30, 2007)

Sounds good I will have to see where it is.


----------



## EJH (Apr 16, 2004)

Sounds good to me


----------



## bobberhead2 (Mar 14, 2010)

I'm up for it


----------



## Perchy101 (Apr 14, 2004)

As long as there isn't a major snow storm, unsafe ice and a trip to PI planned..

I'm in!


----------



## KopperTop (Sep 10, 2009)

I have never been ice fishing but am really interested in giving it a try. This sounds like as good an oportunity as any. Count me in


----------



## Lil' Rob (Apr 11, 2004)

I'll most likely be there.

What time of day did you have in mind for this?


----------



## Wannabitawerm (Apr 13, 2004)

I'm thinkin of a 7am registration. Starting to the upground around 7:45 to 8 or so. We can do the weigh in at 4pm.


----------



## bigpapa (Jan 7, 2011)

Koppertop,

You can fish with us then, the new guy has a better chance of winning. It's Murphy's Law.


----------



## backagainbaha (Dec 3, 2004)

Wannabitawerm said:


> I'm thinkin of a 7am registration. Starting to the upground around 7:45 to 8 or so. We can do the weigh in at 4pm.


Wannabitewerm,

May want to let Chet and Frans no so they can stock up on bait.

Where are heading this weekend- I probably will hit Wellington again on Saturday


----------



## WalleyeGuy (Apr 9, 2004)

Let's do it man.


----------



## Wannabitawerm (Apr 13, 2004)

I'll be talking to Becky on Friday to discuss all the details. She is ready to stock up and she also wants to know what kind of tackle if, any she should stock as well. If there is something anyone would like to see in the shop, now is the time. She is on board. I'll finalize everything and have another thread by Saturday.


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

Think my Rich and I would be in for this one Sam. Rules? Tip-ups allowed? Fish species?


----------



## Wannabitawerm (Apr 13, 2004)

It will be a pan fish tourney. Gills, crappie, and perch. I'll post all the fees, size limits and details in an 'official' thread.


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

Sounds good!


----------



## cast and shoot (Jan 7, 2011)

i cant wait for this


----------



## kozak (Jan 31, 2005)

Sounds great Sam. Count me in.


----------



## Lightman (Jul 22, 2008)

nice of you to take this on, Sam...sounds like it will be a fun time if people don't start taking the 'tournament' aspect of it too seriously as we see with some of the other events  I hope to be able to make it!


----------



## ODNR3723 (Apr 12, 2007)

This should be a good time. If i can get the day off you can count me in.


----------



## Wannabitawerm (Apr 13, 2004)

The date is Saturday, February 5th. That much is established. Joe01 and I worked it all out this afternoon. I'll have all info tomorrow.


----------



## capt S (Sep 5, 2007)

i will be there if erie doesnt have good ice.:B


----------



## Wannabitawerm (Apr 13, 2004)

The new thread is up. Please respond to that thread if attending as well as any visitors or youth you plan on bringing.


----------

